# My Chihuahua's!



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Can only upload 12 images, so i will post my girls in a following message.









This is my boy Tsunami, he comes from Russia, full name is Xeliantos Little Tsunami









This is my boy Joker, he comes from America, and his full name is GCh.Harger's Poker Face-L









This is Diamond, bred by me, son of Joker










Bambino, also comes from Russia, his full name is Xeliantos Little Bambino









Vito, he comes from Latvia, his full name is Edenas Kids Energiser









Bruno, he comes from Russia, and his full name is Massar Mini One, he is a Multi Champion









Felipe, he comes from Finland, and his full name is Helmiäisen Choco Drop


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lovely chis


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Joker is stunning:love7:


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you!

Next are my girls:









This is Mila, she is a dutch girl, het full name is Russia CHihuahua Henrietta









This is Bella, she is also a dutch girl and she shares the same mom with Mila above, her full name is Russia Chihuahua Ada









My russian girl Umka, full name Xeliantos Little Umka









Poekie, i bred her myself, Mila is her mom.









This is Sophie, she comes from Italy, Misty Meadow's









My slovakian brindle girl Fifi, Call me Flame Andrea Gemini









My Lithuanian girl Andri, Andri Ugnies Zenklas









The smooth is Chloe, a full sister to Joker she is named Harger's Floating on a Cloud-S









My girl Nika, littermate to Mila, named Russia Chihuahua Mirabell









Another russian, Sharmel









This lovely girl will come to live with me in a few weeks









This lovely girl will join us next month.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

They are so beautiful!One of your little girls remind me of Maggie.These are some good pictures!


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

missydawn said:


> They are so beautiful!One of your little girls remind me of Maggie.These are some good pictures!


Thank you!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

You have beautiful chihuahuas...everyone of them is gorgeous....Joker looks like he could be related to Jerrysmoms chis.....


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

nabi said:


> You have beautiful chihuahuas...everyone of them is gorgeous....Joker looks like he could be related to Jerrysmoms chis.....


Oh, now i am curious about those chi's!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

They all are stunning!! Do you travel a lot? How do you acquire so many chis from so many different countries?


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> They all are stunning!! Do you travel a lot? How do you acquire so many chis from so many different countries?


No, i don't travel a lot haha, that isn't possible with so many dogs.
My husband usually goes to pick them up, or they are send here with cargo.
In case of Joker & Chloe, Lesley Harger came to me to bring them to me herself.
And my Xeliantos Little dogs were pretty easy too, daughter of the breeder has a boyfriend in Germany, so we picked the last 2 up in Germany, the first one she brought to Finland herself, were she meeted up with my husband.
And i have come a cross a few times too when the breeders know someone who would bring the dog to me, if i payed the ticket.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

nabi said:


> You have beautiful chihuahuas...everyone of them is gorgeous....Joker looks like he could be related to Jerrysmoms chis.....





Sabina said:


> Oh, now i am curious about those chi's!


Nice looking dogs. I see some resemblance to both of my babies. 
Joker seems to be a bit of Jerry and a bit of Tabitha too


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Joker comes from American bloodlines, his father is Morgans Bare Natural, who is out of Mar-Rich Come a Little Closer x Mar-Rich Goodmorning Beautiful-L
His mother is Harger's the Whisper of Zenia, who is out of Xeliantos Little Zhet'eme & Harger's Calamity Jane-S


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh I love Umpka (did I spell that right?)...and of course Joker


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Andri! She is so sweet and feminine.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

They are all gorgeous!!! i think my favorites are Diamond and Poekie


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> Oh I love Umpka (did I spell that right?)...and of course Joker



Haha, it's Umka without the ''P''
Yes, i love them both too!


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

elaina said:


> They are all gorgeous!!! i think my favorites are Diamond and Poekie


Well that's nice to hear, especially because i bred those 2 myself of course


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

They are all STUNNING! I am in love with Poekie!


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> They are all STUNNING! I am in love with Poekie!


Aw, thank you! Poekie has a fanclub here in Holland hahaha


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sabina said:


> Aw, thank you! Poekie has a fanclub here in Holland hahaha


I can see why! She is amazing. I demand more pics of her! Haha.


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Poekie as a 2 day old baby










Poekie when she just opened up her eyes










Giving her brother a Hi 5










Practising, 5 months old.










Looking up


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahhh, thank you for posting more pics! I just love her! The high five picture is too cute!


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, i love to show her off  I also like the color, blue fawn, your girl is amazing also! I love the blue mask she has, and that wonderful head!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sabina said:


> Well, i love to show her off  I also like the color, blue fawn, your girl is amazing also! I love the blue mask she has, and that wonderful head!


Aww, thank you! Her adorable head is what won me over instantly! I'm so curious to see what she will turn out like as an adult. She's 19 weeks now. She was definitely the star of her litter. Her two brothers were no where near as cute as she is.


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh i can understand completely, she is my type of Chihuahua too! Does she have a pedigree? And if yes, what lines does she comes from? I'm always interested in that when i see a nice Chi


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sadly she does not have a pedigree. Only her dam had papers. I would have liked to look into her bloodline too to see where she inherits her genes from. She looks a bit like her dam, but with a shorter muzzle. This is her dam:



















This is a recent profile picture of Gemma. Is it possible for her muzzle to reach the length of her dam's? Or do you think it will remain short? I have no idea how much they grow and when they stop. Her muzzle has hardly grown since we got her two months ago:










Sorry for bombarding your thread with pictures. I'm just curious about Gemma and you seem like you must have a lot of experience with showing and raising Chis!


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

I love her profile!!!! Gorgeous!!! To bad she hasn't have any papers!

No, don't worry, her muzzle won't get any bigger then this


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sabina said:


> I love her profile!!!! Gorgeous!!! To bad she hasn't have any papers!
> 
> No, don't worry, her muzzle won't get any bigger then this


Thank you! I know, it's a shame. It would have been neat to train her for show. I never had any intention of getting a pup to show, but it's too bad because Gemma turned out pretty good looking!

Ahh, that's good to hear. Thanks for the info! Her sire is not very handsome. She definitely didn't inherit her looks from him. I'm wondering if she might have inherited grandparent genes to gain her shorter muzzle. I love her muzzle length. Her muzzle and her round head are what I fell in love with in her puppy picture.


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, that could easily be! Think you might never know, but, you have a gorgeous little girl!! Have seen a lot of pedigree dogs that aren't nearly as gorgeous as she is!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sabina said:


> Yes, that could easily be! Think you might never know, but, you have a gorgeous little girl!! Have seen a lot of pedigree dogs that aren't nearly as gorgeous as she is!


You've just made my day!  Thank you for the compliments about Gemma. Coming from someone with so many gorgeous Chis, I really take it to heart!


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, it's nice to hear i made someones day!  And i truly mean what i say!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I am soooo in love with Poekie, she's so beautiful! 
All of your Chis are stunning


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Joker is stunning! Is he from heaven sent chihuahuas? I love how heaven sent chihuahuas look.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful dogs! They are all amazing. I especially love Joker and Poekie!


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Tiny said:


> Joker is stunning! Is he from heaven sent chihuahuas? I love how heaven sent chihuahuas look.


No, Joker is from Harger Chihuahua's


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

O ic. Heaven sent chi has a boy name poker face. I love! Joker, andri, and bruno, they are sooooo cuuuute! And of course the whole gang as well! Soooo many cuties!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

They are all beautiful!!!! I can't even choose a favorite, i want them all!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What gorgeous chis!!!! I am in love! My favorite boy is Bruno--what a baby-dog! <3 I'm joining the gang with the girls--Poekie is a sweetie pie. Frankly, though you have a whole pack of beautiful chis.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi and welcome to you and all your wonderful family im in love with little diamond and that bruno has stolen my heart


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

All your dogs are absolutely beautiful but i'm with the other girls, Poekie is a real heart breaker. I also love the new chocolate smoothcoated puppy, I'm partial to the chocolate ones!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

they are all gorgeous <3 , Nika looks so much like my new boys mum


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Your Chis are wonderful, all of them! 
There are a few that just continue to keep catching my eye everytime i look over the pics. I really like Joker, Diamond, Poeki, and Andri. I would have to label them "outstanding"!! 

Very nice!!


*


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Darn it Sabina, since seeing that pic of your long hair chocolate girl that's coming to you soon, I've been searching and searching Australia to see if there's one for sale here. No luck, which is probably a jolly good thing. Sarah, got any ideas who breeds the most Choc's in Oz?

I love Umka too, just like my Tiny boy is turning out in colouring, what a poppet!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

choccies are the cutest arent't they Dee! Actually stud of the breeder I got Ax and Chloe from is chocolate so she gets chocolate puppies in most litters. Google Sunchi Chihuahuas, she may have a litter comming up soon.


----------



## Sabina (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the nice compliments about my doggys 

Personally i think it's hard to find good quality chocolate... The LC girl i'm buying comes from Russia, and the SC girl i'm buying comes from Germany, she is out of 2 Hi-C parents (USA)










This is my first own bred chocolate, he is out of Helmiäisen Choco Drop (Helena's Band at Choco Spirit x Misty Meadow's Chocolate Cake)
x Misty Meadow's Missbehaving-pc (Multi.Ch.Misty Meadow's Dressed to Dance x Misty Meadow's Meda)


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They are all so beautiful! Congrats


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> choccies are the cutest arent't they Dee! Actually stud of the breeder I got Ax and Chloe from is chocolate so she gets chocolate puppies in most litters. Google Sunchi Chihuahuas, she may have a litter comming up soon.


What a coincidence, I was on the phone to the gal's mum this a.m. asking if they had any Choc Chi's - had a pic of a little LC girl I would've grabbed there & then but she went in the last day or two. I really liked the mum's honesty and integrity over the phone.

Smiles at you Sabina, this is Australia - a culturally bankrupt society that is anywhere from 10 to 20 years behind the rest of the world when it comes to anything requiring finnesse, class & style such as breeding beautiful show quality livestock, creating couture fashion etc etc. I swear, most of the stud dogs I looked at today on breeders' websites looked like their muzzles could be cut in half and they'd still be far too long if spread between 2 dogs!!! As for a 90 degree stop, yeah right, good luck, it's an absolute rarity and you've got to be lucky like Sarah.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> What a coincidence, I was on the phone to the gal's mum this a.m. asking if they had any Choc Chi's - had a pic of a little LC girl I would've grabbed there & then but she went in the last day or two. I really liked the mum's honesty and integrity over the phone.


Dee I looked on her site and apparently she will have another litter ready soon that has 2 long coat chocolate girls.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What a gorgeous gang you have! x


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I love your Chis, especially Bruno. I think he was owned by a different breeder before? I kept looking on her webside as he is simply stunning!


----------

